# Nanolex Basic Sealant - Application Review



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Over the course of the past few weeks I have been working my way through testing the Nanolex range of products... Recently, I was highly impressed with the Glass Cleaner and Sealant and have applied this to several cars for long term durability assessment - reports thus far are that it is lasting very well, with one person in particular a close work colleague who is delighted with the product and loves the way "the water just flies off"!

Next product into the ring for serious evaluation is the Basic Paint Sealant - claimed to last 12,000 miles or one year, the durability is promised to be impressive so this will be a long term test to assess this!

Application: The product is like no sealant I have ever seen before, looking like thick Vaseline out of the bottle... however, it also spreads like Vaseline and a small amount covers a large area with great ease indeed. Very nice to spread and apply, and removal was easy as well needing only a couple of light passes with a microfibre cloth to remove the residue. Compared to Zaino which can be fussy depending on application conditions (damp for example), the Basic Sealant applied and removed consistently regardless of damp or cold conditions on various days inside and outside which did impress me.

What also impressed was the water performance... now this is only cosmetic effect and not indicative of levels of protection, however it is a very enjoyabe cosmetic effect which can be somewhat lacking in typical sealants... Only Zaino and Duragloss have really beaded and sheeted to a level I enjoy, and even then a good wax is far better... Nanolex however is a sealant offering tighter beading than I have seen from sealants in the past, and with only one layer so far on this test vehicle:










The videos below show the beading formation under a fine mist which allow the maximum bead sizes to be assessed before the water runs off. Also, the sheeting is very quick - much quicker than a single layer of Zaino, or Duragloss which are my choice of sealants...







This is only a cosmetic effect but it is one by which many LSPs are still judged which is why I have included this in the test. 

Over the course of the coming months, this section of the car will be monitored closely for protection, water behaviour for cosmetic effect and how easily the panel cleans and how it stays clean...

Initial impressions, as before with the Glass Sealant, are highly impressive and if the durability is as good as suggested, these products are going to offer big benefits to the LSP market.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Dave - using it at Jon's place on his old car certainly impressed me once it had cured properly.

Look forward to hearing how it lasts. This and products like the new coating from Optimum, seem to offer some serious durable and effective products :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

As Damon said we were VERY impressed with this product.

I am still sorting out getting my car polished up and then some Nanolex applied.

Even for DW's product freaks this registers great on all counts.

Another nice review BTW Dave


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave,
As above, great review.
Did you notice anything about the look from Nanolex ? Does it give the typical sealant ?
( bright and reflective ) ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

perm said:


> Dave,
> As above, great review.
> Did you notice anything about the look from Nanolex ? Does it give the typical sealant ?
> ( bright and reflective ) ?


Looks like most other sealants I have to be fair to it... its sitting alongside another sealant and there are no differences in looks... Ultimately, on the red paint it is no different from Zaino Z2, Duragloss 111.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd say glassy and bright, BUT it took about 20 mins following the buff off to come out (I guess as the product hardens and cures)


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys.
I have some nanolex basic sealant and window sealant..... just itching to give them a try....

If the claims of 12 months prove to be correct and the "self clean" properties live up to expectations then this will be a real step forward in the sealant world.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

For the guys that have applied this, does it actually feel like a sealant is in place? i.e. slippery surface, or does it feel like nothing is present?

Only reason I ask is that in using C1 from GTechniq which I believe is a similar project, that doesn't feel like anything is in place at all. Tremendous beading though.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> For the guys that have applied this, does it actually feel like a sealant is in place? i.e. slippery surface, or does it feel like nothing is present?
> 
> Only reason I ask is that in using C1 from GTechniq which I believe is a similar project, that doesn't feel like anything is in place at all. Tremendous beading though.


Feels slick to me, Neil, but not as slick as Track Claw for example... I know its there though.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Feels slick to me, Neil, but not as slick as Track Claw for example... I know its there though.


That sounds good, I hate the feeling of nothing being present at all (even though I know it is!)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> For the guys that have applied this, does it actually feel like a sealant is in place? i.e. slippery surface, or does it feel like nothing is present?
> 
> Only reason I ask is that in using C1 from GTechniq which I believe is a similar project, that doesn't feel like anything is in place at all. Tremendous beading though.





Dave KG said:


> Feels slick to me, Neil, but not as slick as Track Claw for example... I know its there though.


I would agree with Dave it does feel slick , but it did take 20 mins or so to harden (and slicken up)

I know you shouldn't touch it for the first hour, but Damon was impatient :lol:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Dave, first of all, lovely writeup and the vids really point out the characteristics! Thanks for sharing your experiences!

I think you can definitely feel the slickness it adds as soon as you start buffing it off, but I guess that's all subjective!

I had a meeting with the Pitstop guys yesterday and today and showed them a new applicator which from now on comes with all the paint sealants (already added to the kits that are offered 25% off right now) which will help applying the sealant thinly so you can get the most out of one bottle!

There are also a around 5 new products to come over the course of 2009  but more on that on a thread in our section these days by either Iain or me. 

BTW, just out of personal interest, Dave, what are you using to wash the car?

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I was going to ask Dave that as well.

BTW nice thread Dave, really itching to get these :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Dave, first of all, lovely writeup and the vids really point out the characteristics! Thanks for sharing your experiences!
> 
> I think you can definitely feel the slickness it adds as soon as you start buffing it off, but I guess that's all subjective!
> 
> ...


Meguiars Shampoo Plus, two bucket method... this car doesn't see foam at the moment as I am running a little trial on the benefits of foam as well


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Is the paint sealant available to buy yet?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Review Dave - I guess next up will be the premium sealent


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice Review Dave - I guess next up will be the premium sealent


There's a little clip in the Nanolex section 

I do like they way the basic is soooooo easy to apply, leaves a really nice finish as well.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> For the guys that have applied this, does it actually feel like a sealant is in place? i.e. slippery surface, or does it feel like nothing is present?
> 
> Only reason I ask is that in using C1 from GTechniq which I believe is a similar project, that doesn't feel like anything is in place at all. Tremendous beading though.


The premium sealant has very very similar characteristics to the GT C1, I would hazard a guess at the technology and basic ingredients behind them aren't that different.

But you can (IMO) notice the differences between the basic and premium, I actually prefer the look of the basic


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice Review Dave - I guess next up will be the premium sealent


Yup


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing - looks like another purchase


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Good review as always Dave 

if you ever need a car to test products on mine can be used :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

and now all the paint and rim sealants come with this:










applicator to guarantee a very thin application so you can get the most out of one bottle!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> The premium sealant has very very similar characteristics to the GT C1, I would hazard a guess at the technology and basic ingredients behind them aren't that different.
> 
> But you can (IMO) notice the differences between the basic and premium, I actually prefer the look of the basic


there seems to be a prevailing assumption that because a sealant is taking advantage of new nano chemical engineering know how that they must be similar. you have to understand that the word nano is only describing scale and gives you know insight into the product.

we haven't analysed nanolex's products but we have seen them applied and other than they are a clear liquid they share no physical characteristics to c1.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

loboil said:


> there seems to be a prevailing assumption that because a sealant is taking advantage of new nano chemical engineering know how that they must be similar. you have to understand that the word nano is only describing scale and gives you know insight into the product.
> 
> we haven't analysed nanolex's products but we have seen them applied and other than they are a clear liquid they share no physical characteristics to c1.


This is absolutely correct. Despite of sharing roughly the same system of production (I think you mentioned Sol-Gel) it shouldn't be assumed that the products are similar - I've been asked this a couple of times now, thanks for making that statement.

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

wrong post


----------

